# Fische in kleinen Teichen



## heiko-rech (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischbesatz 500 l Teich*

Fassung vom 12.08.2010  22:00Uhr


*Fische in kleinen Teichen*

Oft wird gefragt, ob man in einem kleinen Teich, oft mit nur wenigen Hundert Litern Fische halten kann und wenn ja welche und wie viele. Dies wird meist verneint und endet oft in sehr hitzigen Diskussionen. 
Daher hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung, warum eine gewisse Teichgröße Voraussetzung für die Fischhaltung sein sollte:

Definition "kleiner Teich"
Zunächst aber einmal sollte die Frage geklärt werden, ab wann ein Teich als "klein" und ab wann er als "gross" bezeichnet werden kann.  An der Wassermenge alleine kann man dies nicht festmachen. Ein Teich mit 8.000L ist für Koihaltung klein, für Fische wie Waxdick, __ Sterlet oder gar einen Stör oder __ Waller zu klein. Dagegen sind die 8.000L für Goldfische gross genug und für __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge oder Elritzen mehr als ausreichend, *wenn die Anzahl der Fische zum Gewässer passend ist*.

Es leuchtet also ein, dass man in diesem Zusammenhang keine Pauschalaussagen machen kann, ob ein Teich für die Haltung von Fischen groß genug ist oder zu klein.Um aber dennoch anhand einer Wassermenge eine grobe Richtung anzugeben, sollte ein Teich für wenige, kleine Fische wie Moderlieschen zumindest ein Volumen von 1000L haben. Warum das so sein sollte und welche Probleme sich in kleinen, fischbesetzten Teichen ergeben, geht aus den folgenden Punkten hervor.

1.Temperaturschwankungen
Je geringer das Wasservolumen, desto stärker sind die Temperaturunterschiede des Wassers  zwischen Tag und Nacht. Das Wasser heizt sich am Tage schnell auf und kühlt am Abend sehr schnell wieder ab. Fische sind wechselwarme Tiere und reagieren darauf sehr direkt. Dies bedeutet für die Tiere mehr Stress, was die Fische schwächt und anfälliger für Krankheiten macht. Ein weiterer Aspekt im Zusammenhang mit der Temperatur ist der, dass warmes Wasser weniger Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann, als kaltes. Mit steigender Temperatur sinkt demnach der Sauerstoffgehalt. Im Extremfall kann es zu Sauerstoffmangel kommen, welcher spätestens dann sichtbar wird, wenn die Fische nach Luft schnappen. Allerdings können Fische den lebensnotwendigen Sauerstoff nur sehr schwer auf diesem Wege und nicht in ausreichender Menge aufnehmen. (Einige wenige Arten können athmosphärischen Sauerstoff relativ gut aufnehmen)

2.Nährstoffeintrag
In jeden Teich gelangen Nährstoffe, welche das Wasser stark belasten können. Diese sollten so schnell wie möglich entfernt werden, um die Bildung von Schwebe- und Fadenalgen in Grenzen zu halten und auch um die Bildung von Faulgasen im Bodengrund zu verhindern. Je kleiner das Wasservolumen und je geringer die Bepflanzung, desto schlechter wird dieser Nährstoffeintrag kompensiert. Hier würde ein entsprechendes __ Filtersystem und entsprechende Teichpflege helfen. 

3. Kurz zum Nährstoffkreislauf im Teich und dem Zweck eines Filters:
In einem Teich befinden sich verschiedene Stickstoffverbindungen, die z.B. von Futterresten, Fischkot und abgestorbener Biomasse stammen. Manche dieser Verbindungen, allen voran Ammoniak und Nitrit, sind giftig für Fische. Amonium und Nitrat sind ebenfalls vorhanden, sind aber erst in hohen Dosierungen giftig für die Fische. Der Abbau des Amoniums erfolgt durch Bakterien. Sie wandeln das Amonium in Nitrit um. In Sauerstoffreichen Gewässern beginnt sofort eine andere Bakterienart damit, dieses giftige Nitrit zu harmloserem Nitrat umzuwandeln. Dieses wird von den Pflanzen aufgenommen. Sauerstoff ist also ein wichtiger Faktor bei dieser Umwandlung. (Siehe hierzu auch Punkt 1). Je mehr dieser nützlichen Bakterien im Teich vorhanden sind, desto besser läuft dieser Prozess ab. Als Besiedelungsfläche dienen alle Oberflächen im Teich, also Bodengrund, Pflanzen, Steine, Folie etc. 

Was tut also nun ein Teichfilter? Zum einen kann er das Wasser mechanisch reinigen, also feste Stoffe dem Wasser entziehen. Schmutz, Algenreste etc. können mittels eines Filters entnommen werden. Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist die biologische Filterung. Hierbei werden auf speziellen Filtermaterialien mit großen Oberflächen, die nützlichen Bakterien angesiedelt. Das Wasser fließt hindurch und die Bakterien können ihre Arbeit verrichten. Näheres zum Thema Filter hat StefanS hier geschrieben:Für Einsteiger : Mal ganz grundsätzlich zum Filter


4.Überwinterung
Fische brauchen zum Überwintern eine Mindesttemperatur von 4° Celsius im Wasser sowie ausreichend Sauerstoff. Die Temperatur kann durch eine möglichst große Teichtiefe gewährleistet werden. Man gibt meist 80cm an, wobei man das Bodensubstrat mit einplanen muss und auch eine Mulmschicht, welche sich im Laufe der Zeit bilden wird. Neben der Tiefe ist auch das vorhandene Wasservolumen, welche die Temperatur von 4° hat entscheidend. Denn das Wasser, in dem sich die Fische im Winter aufhalten, muss genügend Sauerstoff enthalten, um den Fischen die Überwinterung zu ermöglichen. Hierzu tragen Unterwasserpflanzen bei. Je größer das bereitgestellte Wasservolumen, desto mehr Sauerstoff steht den Fischen zur Verfügung. Zu bedenken ist auch, dass die meisten Teiche im Winter nicht gefiltert werden. Da die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel herunterfahren und nicht fressen, entstehen auch nur sehr wenige Giftstoffe. Mikroorganismen und Verwesungsprozesse verbrauchen aber den knappen Sauerstoff noch zusätzlich. Auch hier gilt, je mehr Wasser, desto geringer die Schadstoffbelastung, da die Konzentration der Giftstoffe geringer ist.

Um den Gasaustausch zu sichern, ist es notwendig einen Teil der Wasseroberfläche eisfrei zu halten. Dies kann mit einem Teichbelüfter geschehen, oder durch ausreichend Röhricht, das über der Wasseroberfläche abgeschnitten wurde. Bei einer geschlossenen Eisdecke besteht die Gefahr, dass die Fische unter Wasser ersticken.


5.Überwinterung im Aquarium
Wenn der Teich nicht die geeigneten Bedingungen bietet um dem Fischen die Überwinterung zu sichern, wird oft empfohlen die Tiere im Aquarium zu überwintern. Dies ist leichter gesagt, als getan. Denn auch ein Aquarium setzt gewisses Grundwissen voraus, muss entsprechend gepflegt werden und ist, je nach Größe, nicht unbedingt preiswert. Es bedarf einer Einlaufzeit von mehreren Wochen, die Überwinterung muss also entsprechend vorbereitet werden.  Des Weiteren müssen die Fische recht früh im Jahr ins Aquarium hinein und werden erst recht spät wieder in den Teich gesetzt, wenn dieser die entsprechenden Wassertemperaturen hat. Vielen Fischen bekommt eine Ruhepause bei kalten Temperaturen auch sehr gut, was bei einem Aquarium in der guten Stube nicht funktioniert.

Zu erwähnen ist außerdem, dass es nicht ganz einfach ist, einen gesunden Fisch aus einem, wenn auch kleinen Teich, herauszufischen. Dabei kann die Bepflanzung schon mal in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, ganz zu schweigen vom Stress, dem man die Tiere aussetzt.

Möchte man die Einlaufzeit des Aquariums verkürzen, so kann man, wenn vorhanden, einen Teil des Mulmes oder des Filtermediums aus dem Teichfilter in das neue Becken oder dessen Filter hineingeben. Somit sind die notwendigen Bakterien vom Beckenstart an vorhanden und das Becken kann besetzt werden. Der Nitritwert sollte aber dennoch beobachtet werden.

Vor dem Kauf eines Aquariums sollte man sich zumindest über die Grundlagen der Aquaristik informieren oder sich von einem erfahrenen Aquarianer bei der Einrichtung helfen lassen.

6.Artgerechte Haltung oder  Überlebenskampf
Viele Teichfische sind sehr robust und überleben lange Zeit auch sehr schlechte Bedingungen. Besonders die beliebten Goldfische sind sehr hart im Nehmen. Da sie sich auch unter schlechten Bedingungen noch fortpflanzen und aufgrund ihres Verdauungstraktes immer fressen, wenn sie etwas bekommen, schließen viele Halter daraus, dass es den Fischen gut geht. Auch wenn sie sich gegenseitig durch den Teich jagen, wird dies meist als Zeichen für Wohlbefinden gedeutet.  Eine artgerechte Haltung sieht aber anders aus. Viele Fische fühlen sich in der Gruppe („Schwarm“ ist nicht der zutreffende Begriff) am wohlsten. Daher sollte eine artgerechte Haltung auch dies berücksichtigen. In einem Kleinstteich werden aber meist nur wenige Tiere gehalten. Daher kann eine artgerechte Haltung nicht gewährleistet werden. 

Zur artgerechten Haltung gehört auch ein entsprechender Schwimmraum. Als Minimalwert sollte hier die 10fache Körperlänge eines erwachsenen Fisches als Länge des freien Schwimmraumes genommen werden. Fische brauchen auch ein wenig Struktur und Rückzugmöglichkeiten im Teich. Besonders wenn Gefahr im Verzug ist (Katzen, __ Reiher etc.) 


7.Vergleich Aquarium <> Gartenteich
Oft wird argumentiert, dass in einem Aquarium ein geringeres Wasservolumen bei höherer oder gleicher Besatzdichte als legitim angesehen wird. Hierbei muss man berücksichtigen, dass ein Aquarium  sehr gut kontrollierbar ist. Es gibt, wenn überhaupt nur geringe Temperaturschwankungen, der Nährstoffeintrag ist ebenfalls kontrollierbar, sowie die Wasserchemie. Weiterhin findet bei einem Aquarium ein regelmäßiger Teilwasserwechsel statt, was bei den meisten Gartenteichen nicht der Fall sein wird. Ein Aquarium friert im Winter auch nicht ein und kennt auch in der Regel keine Jahreszeiten und Wetteränderungen, keinen Regen, keinen Schnee und keine Schadstoffbelastungen aus Luft und Regen.

8.Das Märchen von den Fischen, die sich anpassen
Oft hört man, dass sich Fische ja ihrer Umgebung anpassen und in einem engen Lebensraum auch nicht so groß werden. Dies stimmt so nicht. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Wachstumsstörung, die sogenannte „Verbuttung“. Bei dieser Verbuttung, die durch Überbesatz hervorgerufen wird, kommt es zu Zwergwüchsigkeit und verfrühter Geschlechtsreife, sowie erhöhter Vermehrungsrate. Die Verbuttung kann durch umsetzen der Fische in einen größeren Teich wieder zurückgehen.

9.Einige Fakten zum beliebten __ Goldfisch 
Goldfische sind beliebt und werden auch für Kleinstteiche gerne verkauft. Die Käufer sehen hierbei einen Jungfisch von ca. 3-4cm Länge und denken, bei dieser Größe können ja einige in den Teich. Unter guten Bedingungen können Goldfische 30-35cm lang werden und bis zu 30 Jahre alt. Sie vermehren sich sehr stark, fressen die Pflanzen an und gründeln gerne. Sie fressen auch Larven und den Laich von Amphibien, auch den eigenen und die eigene Brut.

10.Aber der Verkäufer hat gesagt...
Viele Leute, die einen Teich anlegen, kaufen das Material und die Fische im Bau- oder Gartenmarkt. Nicht immer wird man hier im Sinne der Tiere beraten, da die Fische hier eine Handelsware darstellen und verkauft werden sollen. Aus Sicht des Handels ist das auch durchaus legitim und man sollte die Schuld für eine falsche Aussage oder Beratung nicht unbedingt beim Verkäufer sehen. Oft handelt es sich nämlich „nur“ um Verkäufer und nicht um Fachpersonal, welches die Bedürfnisse der Fische kennt. Besser ist es sich selbst vor einem Kauf zu informieren und hierbei mehrere Quellen zu nutzen.

11.Fischbesatz anhand von Formeln berechnen
Es wird in alten Aquaristikbüchern oft eine Formel genannt, mit deren Hilfe man den maximalen Fischbesatz nach dem Muster "pro Zentimeter Fisch X-Liter Wasser" errechnen können soll. Diese Formeln tauchen auch immer wieder in ähnlicher Form in diesem Forum auf. In der Aquaristik hat man schon lange erkannt, dass dies so nicht funktionieren kann. Denn Fisch ist nicht gleich Fisch. Jede Art hat andere Bedürfnisse. Die einen wollen viel Schwimmraum, die anderen benötigen weniger Schwimmraum. Einige Arten, wie z.B. Elritzen bevorzugen sauerstoffreiches, kühles Wasser, andere, wie __ Sonnenbarsche, mögen eher warme, sonnige Teiche. Auch die optimale Gruppengröße und eventuelle Revierbildung sollte Berücksichtigung finden. Dazu kommt noch, dass jeder Teich anders ist, was Bepflanzung, Strukturierung, Tiefenprofil, Sonnenstunden etc. angeht. Eine Formel verbietet sich vor diesem Hintergrund also schon einmal.

12.Funktionsfische
Eine weitere oft gestellte Frage ist: "Welche Fische fressen Algen?" Oft haben die Fragesteller ein Algenproblem und wollen dies mit Hilfe von Fischen lösen. Oder aber es werden Fische gesucht, die Mückenlarven fressen, oder den Nachwuchs im Griff behalten. In ausreichend großen Teichen können __ Raubfische die letzte Forderung unter bestimmten Umständen erfüllen. Moderlieschen kümmern sich in mittleren Teichen um die Mückenplage. In kleinen Teichen sollte man jedoch von solchen Problemlösungen Abstand nehmen, da die Folgen meist ein zu hoher Fischbestand ist, der unter allen Umständen zu vermeiden ist. Algenprobleme werden nicht durch Fische oder __ Schnecken gelöst.

13.Fische vermehren sich auch
Auch unter denkbar schlechten Bedingungen vermehren sich die meisten Fische immer noch. Einige Arten, wie der Goldfisch, tun sich hierbei besonders hervor. Man sollte sich also Gedanken darüber machen, was man mit dem Nachwuchs anstellen will. Auf keinen Fall dürfen Teichfische in die freie Natur ausgesetzt werden. 

14.Wenn man aber unbedingt Fische halten möchte
Wenn man trotz all der möglichen Probleme dennoch im Kleinstteich Fische halten möchte, sollte man sich im klaren darüber sein, dass man keinen Gartenteich, sondern ein Freilandaquarium betreibt. Dies bedeutet, dass man einen entsprechend dimensionierten Filter benötigt, der vor dem Fischbesatz eingefahren werden muss. Der Filter muss 24 Stunden am Tag laufen. Der Teich selbst sollte eingefahren und auch gut bepflanzt sein. Er sollte den Fischen Rückzugmöglichkeiten bieten und nicht in der prallen Sonne liegen. Ein regelmäßiger Teilwasserwechsel ist hilfreich und der Nährstoffeintrag muss minimiert werden. Eine Überwinterung im Teich oder im Aquarium muss möglich sein.

15.Der moralische Aspekt
Fische in einem Teich sind ein Blickfang, keine Frage. Aber wenn man sich mal überlegt, unter welchen Bedingungen ein Goldfisch von 20cm Länge zum Beispiel in einem 500L Teich hat, sollte man doch nachdenklich werden. Es entspricht bestimmt nicht dem arttypischen Verhalten eines Fisches, gerade mal die 5-fache Körperlänge zu schwimmen und wieder umzudrehen, weil das Becken so klein ist. Das alles noch mit 5 oder mehr Artgenossen zusammen.  Das sollte man sich mal auf sich selbst übertragen, oder auf Haustiere mit besserer Lobby. Die meisten Katzen und Hunde haben im Vergleich mehr Platz und bessere Bedingungen. Am Ende muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er Fische artgerecht halten will, oder als Blickfang und Deko- Objekt in den Teich setzt.

16.Fische doch abgeben
Oft wird dazu geraten die Fische abzugeben, oder zumindest den Fischbestand zu reduzieren. Aber wohin mit den Fischen? Sie dürfen auf keinen Fall in die freie Natur entlassen werden. Dies würde zur Faunenverfälschung führen und eventuell zur Verbreitung von Krankheiten beitragen. Besser ist es hingegen die Fische an andere Teichbesitzer abzugeben. Der Kleinanzeigenmarkt in diesem Forum oder der Lokalzeitung sind geeignete Stellen, seine Fische anzubieten.  Es sollte jedoch unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, dass die Fische in geeignete Teiche kommen und nicht vom eigenen Kleinstteich in den nächsten ungeeigneten Lebensraum umgesiedelt werden. Vorher also genau nachfragen, wie das neue Zuhause der Fische denn aussieht!

Eventuell kann man auch beim Zoohandel nachfragen, ob dieser die überzähligen Fische nimmt. Vor allem kleinere Geschäfte sind hierzu manchmal  bereit.

Wenn man direkt nach dem Fischkauf darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass man den falschen Besatz gekauft hat, so besteht noch die Möglichkeit dem Händler diesen Fehler darzulegen. Eventuell kann man sogar nachweisen, dass man falsch beraten wurde und so den Fischhändler dazu bringen, die Tiere wieder zurückzunehmen. Voraussetzung hierfür ist aber sicherlich, dass man beim Kauf genau geschildert hat, in welchen Teich die Fische gesetzt werden sollen.

heiko-rech

Mitwirkende an diesem Beitrag:
Wuzzel, Jochen, Majaberlin;Zermalmer


----------

